# Amplificador para carro 190w rms



## jairo dariel (Oct 5, 2013)

Este es un amplificador clase b para bajos con fuente smps de +-30v  para carro suena bastante fuerte y es compacto no me a dado ningun problema recomendado tengo 3 dias con el en el carro y todo bien chequenlo y si creen que se puede mejorar algo diganme:d


----------



## CHUWAKA (Oct 5, 2013)

EX*C*ELENTE...me gusto pero podrias subir el esquema si no es mucha molestia se agradese....


----------



## jairo dariel (Oct 6, 2013)

jose circuit dijo:


> EXELENTE...me gusto pero podrias subir el esquema si no es mucha molestia se agradese....



claro que si en cuanto lo termine lo subo y tambien subire un video a youtube para que se animen a hacerlo alomejor se ve dificil o complicado pero esta facil pocos componentes para el amplificador y pocos para la fuente , se ven muchos componentes porque no tenia los valores y puse muchos en paralelo como los capacitores  es suficiente con 4700uf y yo puse como 6 de 1000uf por eso se ven muchos


----------



## jairo dariel (Oct 7, 2013)

jose circuit dijo:


> exelente...me gusto pero podrias subir el esquema si no es mucha molestia se agradese....



este es el diagrama de la parte de el amplificador en un rato mas subire el de la fuente


----------



## jairo dariel (Oct 7, 2013)

Ver el archivo adjunto 99691


			
				jose circuit dijo:
			
		

> :d
> 
> ya lo va a subir pasienciaaa



este es el diagrama de la fuente cualquier detalle o duda me dicen


----------



## jairo dariel (Oct 7, 2013)

Esta es la fuente


daniel lopes preguntaba por el diagrama de la fuente y en la respuesta puse el diagrama en un pdf pero ya no se pudo poner aqui me dice que ete archivo ya fue publicado , asi que lo puse en un archivo jpge


----------



## CHUWAKA (Oct 9, 2013)

pregunta en el pbc figura unas bobinas de induccion de 30uH y en el esquemático figura 100uH que diferencia hay a cual le doy importancia y como las realizo (cantidad de vueltas,calibre etc) gracias y saludos desde bs.as-


----------



## jairo dariel (Oct 10, 2013)

jose circuit dijo:


> pregunta en el pbc figura unas bobinas de induccion de 30uH y en el esquemático figura 100uH que diferencia hay a cual le doy importancia y como las realizo (cantidad de vueltas,calibre etc) gracias y saludos desde bs.as-



disculpa si me equivoque es de 30uH pero creo que no tienes que  preocuparte mucho por el valor de las bobinas en realidad es muy  dificil  
de hacer porque se ocupa un inductometro para eso y dudo que alguien pueda hacer bobinas de el valor que se especifique jeje , pero las mías son de 1 alambre de 1mm x 23 vueltas en realidad no hice cálculos y quedo bien las hice en unos cilindros de ferrita pero  tamvien las puedes hacer en ferrita toroidal y la bobina de la entrada la que va al devanado central del transformador es de  
4 vueltas de alambre de 2 mm o 3 alambres de 1mm  en las fuentes de pc (atx) vienen ferritas con cables de ese calibre   cualquier otra duda me comentas suerte



gente no e subido el vídeo de el amplificador ya trabajando porque no e encontrado una buena cámara mi celular graba muy feo y se escucha distorcionado


----------



## fausto garcia (Oct 10, 2013)

Saludos compañeros 

Estaba analizando el PCB y veo que la* "salida"* de los transistores de potencia esta conectada directamente uno con otro...* ¿no debería llevar la resistencia de potencia primero y después unirse?* para que quede tal como lo indica el esquema... adjunto una imagen.



Saludos desde Puebla México


----------



## jairo dariel (Oct 10, 2013)

fausto garcia dijo:


> Saludos compañeros
> 
> Estaba analizando el PCB y veo que la* "salida"* de los transistores de potencia esta conectada directamente uno con otro...* ¿no debería llevar la resistencia de potencia primero y después unirse?* para que quede tal como lo indica el esquema... adjunto una imagen.
> 
> ...



es muy buena tu obserbacion y esta bien lo que propones, pero en realidad no importa mucho ya que funcionaria bien de todas maneras si no las tuviera , lo arme con ese pcb y las coloque de esa forma y desde la fecha de la publicacion hasta ahora el amplificador a estado en el carro sonando y no a dado problemas , no te preocupes si lo piensas armar te garantizo que funciona.


----------



## mark7612 (Oct 10, 2013)

bueno yo estaba simulando el diagrama y llega apenas a 90 watts con una distorsion de 0.359 % y alimentado con 35V-0-35V


----------



## jairo dariel (Oct 10, 2013)

mark7612 dijo:


> bueno yo estaba simulando el diagrama y llega apenas a 90 watts con una distorsion de 0.359 % y alimentado con 35V-0-35V


 
probablemente es porque la señal de entrada es muy baja *,* 600mv *, *este amplificador lo tengo conectado a un ecualizador que tiende salida especial para subwoofer , a*_*lo*_*mejor estaria bien colocarle un preamplificador , intenta poniendo mas voltaje de entrada



mis mediciones fueron simples ya que no tengo un multimetro de precision ni medidor de corriente de precision, para medir la potencia aplique una frecuencia de 50hz en una carga de 4 ohms ajuste el volumen hasta donde mis oidos no captaran distorcion y medi el voltaje en la salida , medi entre 26 y 27v .


----------



## jairo dariel (Oct 11, 2013)

jairo dariel dijo:


> Este es un amplificador clase b para bajos con fuente smps de +-30v  para carro suena bastante fuerte y es compacto no me a dado ningun problema recomendado tengo 3 dias con el en el carro y todo bien chequenlo y si creen que se puede mejorar algo diganme:d



no se si sabian , el pcb esta 1 a 1 esta a escala real  nadamas lo imprimen el la hoja  transfer y ya esta


----------



## jairo dariel (Oct 17, 2013)

aqui les dejo el video de el amplificador , lo conecte con una carga de 2 ohms para sacarle los 360w , el 
video no tiene mucha calidad pero si se aprecia el movimiento de los bajos  disculpen los errores del video jeje 






UTILICE FRECUENCIAS DE 60 70 50 y 40 HZ PARA PODER MEDIR EL VOLTAJE DE SALIDA

La distorcion que se escucha es provocada por la camara no por el amplificador


----------



## jairo dariel (Nov 5, 2013)

*É*ste es un amplificador basado en el que ya arme *, *el de 190w , no lo *h*e probado ya lo simule y al pare*c*er funciona bien *, *me da entre 990 y 1000w *;*claro es muy diferente simularlo y probarlo fisicamente *, é*ste es un a*v*ance nada*_*mas para que lo chequen a*_v*er que opinan


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 5, 2013)

? Quantos amperios un amplificador de 1KWattios deve consumir en 12 voltios ? , seguramiente mas de 100 A , !cielo santo ! haya bateria para tal demanda jajajajajajajajajjajajajaja , ? y quanto a los artopalantes o altavoz que suporten 1KWattios ?
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## CHUWAKA (Nov 5, 2013)

jairo dariel dijo:


> Este es un amplificador basado en el que ya arme el de 190w , no lo e probado ya lo simule y al pareser funciona bien me da entre 990 y 1000w claro es muy diferente simularlo y probarlo fisicamente este es un abance nadamas para que lo chequen aber que opinan


 
*A*migo  *, *tendrias a mano el esquematico para chequearlo.

*M*uy buenooo


----------



## jairo dariel (Nov 5, 2013)

daniel lopes dijo:


> ? Quantos amperios un amplificador de 1KWattios deve consumir en 12 voltios ? , seguramiente mas de 100 A , !cielo santo ! haya bateria para tal demanda jajajajajajajajajjajajajaja , ? y quanto a los artopalantes o altavoz que suporten 1KWattios ?
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.


 
jajajajaja si ESTAS EN LO CORRECTO tengo un estimado de consumo de unos 100 a 150A porque el amplificador que hi*c*e anteriormente con una carga de 2 ohms me da 360w y consume 12v 32A espero armarlo en estos dias


----------



## jairo dariel (Nov 10, 2013)

*É*ste es otro video de el amplificador de 190w


----------



## jairo dariel (Nov 14, 2013)

jose circuit dijo:


> Amigo  , tendrias a mano el esquematico para chequearlo.
> 
> Muy buenooo


 
*E*stoy en eso*,* nada*-*mas que ne*c*esito probarlo y ya que lo termine te mando el diagrama , lo que pasa es que no me gusta subir cosas que no funcionen o tengan problemas


----------



## jairo dariel (Nov 18, 2013)

Este es un avance de el amplificador de 1000w que estoy armando la parte de la amplificacion funciona exelente  solo el preamplificador no funciono  ,cambiare el tl082 tal vez lo dañe , la fuente por lo pronto no la elevare a +-75  pero tambien esta funcionando , quiero hacer mas pruebas antes de montar todo , todavia me falta ponerle los demas trancistores de salida y montarlo en un disipador.


----------



## CHUWAKA (Nov 19, 2013)

hermosso no te olvides de los esquemas por favor ....una pregunta donde concigo en argentina ((buenos aires sona sur))  esas plaquetas blancas por aca solo concigo las de comunes color cremita esta muy prolijo el trabajo


----------



## jairo dariel (Nov 23, 2013)

Este es el amplificador de 190w de el principio de el tema ya completamente terminado



 otras fotos del el ampli


----------



## jairo dariel (Nov 23, 2013)

Cuando tenga tiempo le  pondre unas decoraciones  y tambien voy a identificar los conectores  porque se ve medio triste , le pondre   bateria,  remoto,  negatibo, salidas  , entradas   le pondre la potencia  (190.1) y  claro jp audio jaja


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Nov 24, 2013)

Te felicito, muy bueno el proyecto, muy buena la distribucion tamaño y terminacion.

Suerte con el de 1000w, y mi pesame para la bateria a la que conectes esa bestia.


----------



## jairo dariel (Nov 25, 2013)

tinchorojo89 dijo:


> Te felicito, muy bueno el proyecto, muy buena la distribucion tamaño y terminacion.
> 
> Suerte con el de 1000w, y mi pesame para la bateria a la que conectes esa bestia.



muchas gracias espero en estos dias subir un pcb mejorada de el de 190w ,el consepto es el mismo solo cambia el valor de 2 recistencias y le agregue 2 capacitores , las resistencias son para la ganancia y los capacitores para eliminar ruidos   en cuanto a el de 1000w  no lo e podido probar al 100% porque no e encontrado un disipador a la medida pero ya funciona.


----------



## jairo dariel (Nov 28, 2013)

Este es el nuevo pcb no cambia mucho  solo tome encuenta los comentarios anteriores para mejorar el circuito ,  fausto garcia  dio una opinion sobre unas resistencias de  .3 ohms Y EN ESTA MODIFICACION APROVECHE PARA COLOCARLAS COMO EL PROPUSO  TAMBIEN AGREGUE UNOS CAPACITORES


----------



## SERGIOD (Nov 28, 2013)

jairo dariel dijo:


> Este es el nuevo pcb no cambia mucho  solo tome encuenta los comentarios anteriores para mejorar el circuito ,  fausto garcia  dio una opinion sobre unas resistencias de  .3 ohms Y EN ESTA MODIFICACION APROVECHE PARA COLOCARLAS COMO EL PROPUSO  TAMBIEN AGREGUE UNOS CAPACITORES



Excelente modificación como quien dice estamos en la misma frecuencia una consulta que capacitores agregaste y para que


----------



## jairo dariel (Nov 28, 2013)

estas son las mejoras


----------



## CHUWAKA (Nov 28, 2013)

hola:jairo el amplificador de 1000 es el mismo de 190w con mas transistores???


----------



## jairo dariel (Nov 28, 2013)

jose circuit dijo:


> hola:jairo el amplificador de 1000 es el mismo de 190w con mas transistores???



si  practicamente si  solo con mas voltaje y  los transistores de salida son npn todos, (cuasicomplementario npn ) y unas cuantas cosas mas,pero es basicamente es lo mismo, me voy a apurar para subir el diagrama que estoy usando pero todavia estoy tratando de quitarle un pequeño ruido que hace que solo se escucha con poco volumen.


----------



## jairo dariel (Nov 28, 2013)

Esta es la simulacion de el amplificador de 1000w si alguien mas lo pudiera simular estaria genial


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 28, 2013)

Zipea la simulación y subila


----------



## jairo dariel (Nov 29, 2013)

Este es el diagrama de el de 1000w si le encuentran algun problema me lo comentan   , este en el diagrama de el que tengo montado



EL SIMULADOR QUE ESTOY USANDO ES EL CIRCUIT SIMULATOR V1.5n ES EL QUE USE PARA EL DE 190W 
Y ES EL QUE TENGO EN MI TRABAJO


----------



## cvl (Dic 8, 2013)

Hola señores , soy un principiante y quiero intentar construir este amplificador de coche , tengo algunas preguntas sobre el valor de componentes y la base de los tipos en la imagen adjunta , ¿Serían capaces de ayudarme de qué tipo de resistencia y el valor es eso?


Pregunta 1: ¿Qué tipo de resistencia es esto? es 33ohm ? Alta Potencia ?

Pregunta 2: ¿Qué tipo de resistencia es esto? 470ohm ? ¿cuál es el valor ? Alta Potencia ?

Pregunta 3: ¿Qué tipo de resistencia es esto? 0.5 ? ¿cuál es el valor ? Alta Potencia ?

Pregunta 4: ¿Qué tipo de resistencia es esto? es 50ohm ? Alta Potencia ?

Pregunta 5: ¿Qué tipo de resistencia es esto? es 1.5k 2w ? Alta Potencia ?

Pregunta 6: Este diodo es opcional o debe estar conectado ? porque se basa en la imagen de este diodo no está conectado.

Pregunta 7: ¿Cuál es el valor de este diodo ?

Pregunta 8: ¿Qué tipo de resistencia es esto? es 10ohm ? Alta Potencia ?

Pregunta 9: ¿Qué tipo de resistencia es esto? es 50ohm ? Alta Potencia ?

Pregunta 10: ¿Cuántas giros para esta bobina ? 4 espiras con 3 alambres de 1.5mm ? y 22 espiras con 3 alambres de 1.5mm a su vez ? puedo conseguir esta bobina de alimentación en una ATX de PC?

Espero saber pronto de ustedes , gracias.


Hello Sir, Im a beginner and im want try to build this car amp, i have few question about the component value and types base on the attached picture, do you able to help me on what type of resistor and value is that?


Question 1 : What kind of resistor is this? is 33ohm? High Watt?


Question 2 : What kind of resistor is this? 470ohm? what is the value? High Watt?

Question 3 : What kind of resistor is this? .5? what is the value? High watt??

Question 4 : What kind of resistor is this? is 50ohm? High Watt?

Question 5 : What kind of resistor is this? is 1.5k 2w? High Watt?

Question 6 : This diode is optional or must be connected? because based on your picture this diode is not connected.

Question 7 : What is the value of this diode?

Question 8 : What kind of resistor is this? is 10ohm? High Watt?

Question 9 : What kind of resistor is this? is 50ohm? High Watt?

Question 10 : How many turn for this coil? 3 wire 1.5mm with 4 turn? 3 wire 1.5mm with 22 turn? can i get this coil from pc ATX power supply?

Hope to hear from you soon, thank you.


Welcome to the Forum !

*Please use a translator, the preferred language is Spanish*


----------



## SA7AN (Dic 8, 2013)

Todas las resistencias (excepto 0.3 o 0.5 que son cementadas de 5 Watts) Te recomiendo el uso de resistencias de carbon de 2 vatios para todas las demás, si puedes conseguir resistencias de película metálica, mejor...
Pregunta 6: los diodos están conectados, el pone diodos smd en la parte inferior de la plaqueta es por eso que no se pueden ver.
Pregunta 7: Es cualquier diodo común de 6 amp 
Pregunta 10: Puedes sacar el núcleo de ferrita de una fuente de alimentación ATX, pero tendrá que enrollar las bobinas usted mismo.

más instrucciones y detalles en el pdf CAR AMP B CLASS 190W V2.pdf
Espero que puedas hacerlo. Saludos.


All resistors (except .3 or .5 Cemented 5 Watts) i recommend you to use 2 watts carbon resistor for all the others, if you can get metal film resistors the better...
Question 6: the diodes is connected, he puts smd diodes on the bottom of the board that's why you can't see them.
Question 7: it's any common 6 amp diode
Question 10: You can get the ferrite core from a atx power suplly, but you'll have to coiling it yourself

further instructions and details in the pdf CAR AMP B CLASS 190W V2.pdf
Hope you can do it. greetings.


----------



## jairo dariel (Dic 9, 2013)

Espero subir pronto un manual de como armar el amplificador de 190 paso a paso, entre hoy o mañana, esque tengo mucho trabajo

En español e ingles

Les comento que con la resistencia que cambié de 22k a 30k, la potencia incremento a 210w , y como lo pienso usar a 2 ohms le agregue un pequeño ventilador y tambien el switch termico de proteccion.


----------



## cvl (Dic 9, 2013)

Hola Sir, es correcta mi conexión de la bobina para pcb board? : Shock:


----------



## jairo dariel (Dic 10, 2013)

cvl dijo:


> Hola Sir, es correcta mi conexión de la bobina para pcb board? : Shock:



este es el manual  , suerte y recomiendo leer la publicacion de el señor fogonazo de
 puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapa de potencia antes de armar el circuito


----------



## jairo dariel (Dic 12, 2013)

Compañeros de el foro tengo 1 noticia triste, la computadora de mi trabajo ,que es en donde tengo toda la informacion de todos los amplificadores que tengo y los que estaba por terminar , no enciende , no carga el sistema operativo y no tengo respaldo, solo espero que el perzonal de sistemas pueda restaurarla o recuperar la informacion, solo el de 190w que subi y el de los tda estan a salvo en el foro , pero ya tenia casi por terminar uno de 500w el de 1000w ,uno de 25w x 4 salidas que es el que traigo en mi automovil junto con el de 190w tambien uno de 2 x 50w , todos para automovil


----------



## cvl (Dic 12, 2013)

sentirse triste escuchar eso, puede tratar de utilizar software de recuperación para recuperar sus archivos. Yo uso la recuperación hipótesis nula.


----------



## jairo dariel (Dic 13, 2013)

cvl dijo:


> sentirse triste escuchar eso, puede tratar de utilizar software de recuperación para recuperar sus archivos. Yo uso la recuperación hipótesis nula.



noticia no se pudo recuperar la informacion de el disco duro ,tengo nueva computadora pero tendre que enmpezar de nuevo detodos modos gracias por los consejos  cvl


----------



## jairo dariel (Dic 24, 2013)

En vez de usar dos capacitores de 4700u , pueden usar 10 de 1000 o 20 de 500u

you can use 10 capacitors 1000u , or 500 micro farads works well


----------



## chevitron (Dic 24, 2013)

Veo que el amplificador tiene dos tierras uno de la  fuente y otro de  el amplificador  no hay problemas si uno las dos… por que la salida de mi  autorradio su tierra es negativo  y da corte con la tierra de la fuente ?


----------



## jairo dariel (Dic 25, 2013)

chevitron dijo:


> Veo que el amplificador tiene dos tierras uno de la  fuente y otro de  el amplificador  no hay problemas si uno las dos… por que la salida de mi  autorradio su tierra es negativo  y da corte con la tierra de la fuente ?



En tu auto estéreo la alimentación es simple (+ y -) en el caso de este amplificador se nesisita un voltaje de +- 30 v   ,esto lo conseguimos grasias a la fuente que tiene integrada en el PCB   ,  pero si te refieres a conectar el voltaje negativo de la batería de el auto a la tierra de el amplificador no funcionaria de echo no lo intenten


----------



## crazysound (Dic 26, 2013)

Hola Jairo Dariel, de qué color es el núcleo toroidal?

Saludos..


----------



## jairo dariel (Dic 26, 2013)

crazysound dijo:


> Hola Jairo Dariel, de qué color es el núcleo toroidal?
> 
> Saludos..





El que use  como transformador lo encontré en una ATX (fuente de poder de una pc) es verde , la ATX tenia 2 toroides use el mas grande


----------



## Maykol (Dic 30, 2013)

jairo dariel dijo:


> Este es un avance de el amplificador de 1000w que estoy armando la parte de la amplificacion funciona exelente  solo el preamplificador no funciono  ,cambiare el tl082 tal vez lo dañe , la fuente por lo pronto no la elevare a +-75  pero tambien esta funcionando , quiero hacer mas pruebas antes de montar todo , todavia me falta ponerle los demas trancistores de salida y montarlo en un disipador.



waooo hermano excelente.. yo estoy horita con la fiebre del SMPS... quiero afinar bien esa parte para hay entrarle a los amplis... gastaste una buena plata en transistores no? para mi seria imposible armarlo, me saldria mas barato comprar la planta.. :3 pero hay vamos...


----------



## jairo dariel (Dic 31, 2013)

Maykol dijo:


> waooo hermano excelente.. yo estoy horita con la fiebre del SMPS... quiero afinar bien esa parte para hay entrarle a los amplis... gastaste una buena plata en transistores no? para mi seria imposible armarlo, me saldria mas barato comprar la planta.. :3 pero hay vamos...





Tienes razón jajaja creo que es mucho dinero en transistores y digo creo porque no los compre  , afortunadamente en mi trabajo tiran muchísimos componentes que si funcionan de hecho de el amplificador de 1000w  solo compre el tl082 y el sg3525  todo lo demás es de lo que se va a la basura de mi trabajo pero recuerdo que saque cuentas y eran aproximadamente 900 en puros transistores ,  como comentario el amplia de 1000 si me funciono muy bien incluso creo que tiene mejor calidad de audio que el de 190  sin hablar de la potencia moustruosa , pero detube ese proyecto porque siendo realistas dudo mucho que alguien se atreba a armarlo no porque no puedan o dude de la capacidad de alguien sino que es muy caro y difisil de conseguir el material para la fabricación incluso para mi aun con la ventaja de tener los componentes nunca pude conseguir los dicipadores de la medida 18 pulgadas de largo por 2 de ancho  también el tiempo es un problema ,  y pues se detuvo el proyecto   creo que pase por lo que muchísimas personas de este foro sufren(  tiempo y presupuesto para hacer las cosas ) con lo antes mencionado se hacen maravillas . Saludo a todos


----------



## jairo dariel (Dic 31, 2013)

Este es el amplificador de 25w x 4 salidas que tengo pensado subir pero apenas empese a hacer el PCB porque es uno de los que se perdió en mi computadora suena muy bien y fuerte es el que tengo en mi automóvil para la voz y el de 190w para los bajos 



Pff no puedo subir bien las fotos desde la tablet disculpen


----------



## cdaf_1986 (Ene 2, 2014)

cuando puedas subi el  de 4 x 25w


----------



## jairo dariel (Ene 3, 2014)

cdaf_1986 dijo:


> cuando puedas subi el  de 4 x 25w




 ya casi termino es con un tda8560 muy sencillito


----------



## jairo dariel (Ene 4, 2014)

Este es el ampli de 25w

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/showthread.php?p=873669#post873669


----------



## pepitoelctrico (Feb 24, 2014)

Hola una pregunta 
Yo en mi país no encontré el sg3525, sfh615, stps30h10
Mi pregunta es si existen  reemplazo  para estos pregunte en dos manzanas completas y nadie lo tenia 
Espero respuestas  
Saludos..


----------



## jairo dariel (Feb 25, 2014)

pepitoelctrico dijo:


> Hola una pregunta
> Yo en mi país no encontré el sg3525, sfh615, stps30h10
> Mi pregunta es si existen  reemplazo  para estos pregunte en dos manzanas completas y nadie lo tenia
> Espero respuestas
> Saludos..



investige lo que comentaste y podrias usar el ka3525 checa la espesificacion para que lo compruebes pero creo que es mas fasil conseguir el sg3525 es muy comun 





pepitoelctrico dijo:


> Hola una pregunta
> Yo en mi país no encontré el sg3525, sfh615, stps30h10
> Mi pregunta es si existen  reemplazo  para estos pregunte en dos manzanas completas y nadie lo tenia
> Espero respuestas
> Saludos..



para el stps30h100 podrias usar el mrb20100 teniendo en cuenta que no podras conectar una carga de 2 ohms solo  4 ohms





pepitoelctrico dijo:


> Hola una pregunta
> Yo en mi país no encontré el sg3525, sfh615, stps30h10
> Mi pregunta es si existen  reemplazo  para estos pregunte en dos manzanas completas y nadie lo tenia
> Espero respuestas
> Saludos..



para el sfh615 puedes usar el FOD817


----------



## jairo dariel (Feb 28, 2014)

hoy me decido a armar otro igual


----------



## pepitoelctrico (Feb 28, 2014)

Armala  ami me quedo genial e incluso me sorprende  todavía  le he incluido ahora una fuente de pc con mucho  filtraje  para los bichos dígame si quiere que suba fotos 
Saludos y animo...


----------



## jairo dariel (Feb 28, 2014)

pepitoelctrico dijo:


> Armala  ami me quedo genial e incluso me sorprende  todavía  le he incluido ahora una fuente de pc con mucho  filtraje  para los bichos dígame si quiere que suba fotos
> Saludos y animo...



claro sube las fotos para ver como te quedo


----------



## pepitoelctrico (Feb 28, 2014)

Sr. Jairo Daniel  yo podría  sacarle la parte de fuente smps  de Amplificador de 190w  para auto y si se puede que voltaje y amperes  necesitaría para hacer funcionar  el puro Amplificador


----------



## martt (Feb 28, 2014)

amigo jairo una consulta en la lista de componentes figura sg2525 y en el circuito sg3525  son iguales pin apin o uvo un error muy bueno lo tullo


----------



## jairo dariel (Feb 28, 2014)

martt dijo:


> amigo jairo una consulta en la lista de componentes figura sg2525 y en el circuito sg3525  son iguales pin apin o uvo un error muy bueno lo tullo



omg tienes toda la razon pero son exactamente iguales pin a pin pero el sg2525 es smd me parese





pepitoelctrico dijo:


> Sr. Jairo Daniel  yo podría  sacarle la parte de fuente smps  de Amplificador de 190w  para auto y si se puede que voltaje y amperes  necesitaría para hacer funcionar  el puro Amplificador



si claro solo nesesitarias alimentarlo con desde -+12 hasta 45 y de preferencia una fuente de 10A


----------



## martt (Feb 28, 2014)

si tal cual jairo es smd el sg2525 se me paso por alto
con respecto al circuito para carro de 1000 w lo tenes terminado digo por ay alguien se anima y lo arma
jairo con el tema del trafo el primario y secundarios tienen la misma cantidad de alambres con distintas vueltas no quedo claro esa parte y el nucleo tiene q*ue* ser de ferrite o puede ser de polvo de hierro

saludos cordiales


----------



## jairo dariel (Mar 1, 2014)

martt dijo:


> si tal cual jairo es smd el sg2525 se me paso por alto
> con respecto al circuito para carro de 1000 w lo tenes terminado digo por ay alguien se anima y lo arma
> jairo con el tema del trafo el primario y secundarios tienen la misma cantidad de alambres con distintas vueltas no quedo claro esa parte y el nucleo tiene q ser de ferrite o puede ser de polvo de hierro
> 
> saludos cordiales



*O*k en el primario ,la parte donde switchean los mosfets son 4 espiras 3 alambres de 1.5mm minimo, y el secundario la parte que va a los diodos rectificadores son 22 espiras de alambre de 1 mm minimo , tenemos que tomar en*_*cuenta que estos son los requisitos minimos para conseguir que la fuente entregue -+30v 10A


----------



## jairo dariel (Mar 2, 2014)

martt dijo:


> si tal cual jairo es smd el sg2525 se me paso por alto
> con respecto al circuito para carro de 1000 w lo tenes terminado digo por ay alguien se anima y lo arma
> jairo con el tema del trafo el primario y secundarios tienen la misma cantidad de alambres con distintas vueltas no quedo claro esa parte y el nucleo tiene q ser de ferrite o puede ser de polvo de hierro
> 
> saludos cordiales



Sobre el amplificador de 1000 w  tengo todo desde el PCB hasta la simulación me falta empezar a armarlo de nuevo con la vercion mas reciente de PCB que hice y meterlo en un chasis de aluminio  pero no e encontrado , lo que pasa es que deve de medir 18 pulgadas  el disipador , es mi sueño terminar ese amplificador y tenerlo en mi carro Jaja  , después subiré mas detalles de el ampli estoy trabajando en uno de 3000w también  estoy medio loco jaja


----------



## martt (Mar 2, 2014)

3000w en un carro
es mucha potencia sangraran los oidos 

jairo con respecto al trafo tu dices q*ue* son los de fuente de pc en esas los toroides son de polvo de hierro y los trafos son de ferrita 
entones se arma con los toroides de polvo de hierro


----------



## jairo dariel (Mar 2, 2014)

martt dijo:


> 3000w en un carro
> es mucha potencia sangraran los oidos
> 
> jairo con respecto al trafo tu dices q son los de fuente de pc en esas  los toroides son de polvo de hierro y los trafos son de ferrita
> entones se arma con los toroides de polvo de hierro



El que yo use es usé es de ferrita


----------



## martt (Mar 2, 2014)

Ok jairo por q*ue* el de polvo de hierro se saturaria el nucleo
saludos


----------



## jairo dariel (Mar 6, 2014)

les comenteo que la parte que amplifica ,la de los tip142y 147 se calienta muy muy poco a 4 ohms 
y la parte de la fuente se calienta un poco mas pero es estable no se calienta demasiado aunque este mucho tiempo en funcionamiento creo que ya paso la prueba de fuego ya duro mas de 1 año


----------



## CHUWAKA (Mar 7, 2014)

hola: ya que ando en el recicleo de componentes y tengo unos transistores darlintong que le saque a un equipo aiwa, pordria utilizarlos en ves de los tip 142 y 147 ?? los darlingtons son (2)- d2494---y (2)- b1625 (2)- d2439 y (2)- b1588, sera que alguien me pudiera echar una manita??? saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 7, 2014)

jose circuit dijo:


> hola: ya que ando en el recicleo de componentes y tengo unos transistores darlintong que le saque a un equipo aiwa, pordria utilizarlos en ves de los tip 142 y 147 ?? los darlingtons son (2)- d2494---y (2)- b1625 (2)- d2439 y (2)- b1588, sera que alguien me pudiera echar una manita??? saludos




Si deseas ayuda comienza buscando y publicando los datasheet´s


----------



## CHUWAKA (Mar 7, 2014)

perdon es lo que encontre  en total tengo 8 transistores fue de un aiwa nsx f959


----------



## jairo dariel (Mar 7, 2014)

jose circuit dijo:


> perdon es lo que encontre  en total tengo 8 transistores fue de un aiwa nsx f959



probablemente si te funciones pero no para mas de 50w o 60w  porque son de poca potencia los tip147 y 142 son de 20A me parese y esos son de 6A





jose circuit dijo:


> perdon es lo que encontre  en total tengo 8 transistores fue de un aiwa nsx f959



creo que te podrian servir los d2439 y (2)- b1588


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 7, 2014)

2SB1588 - 2SD2439 - 150V 10A 80W <-- te da para poner los 4 en mono 

2SB1625 - 2SD2494 - 110V - 6A - 60W


----------



## jairo dariel (Mar 7, 2014)

gracias dosmetros los de 80w probablemente si le funcionen porque el pcb lleva 2 de  cada 1  podria poner 2 2SB1588 y 2 2SD2439 y usando como minimo una carga de 4 ohms


----------



## jairo dariel (Mar 12, 2014)

este es la foto mas reciente de mi ampli con el ventiladorcito que les habia comentado


----------



## martt (Mar 14, 2014)

es necesario el ventilador o lo pusiste por las dudas


----------



## jairo dariel (Mar 14, 2014)

Se lo puse por que lo empecé a usar a 2 ohms y ademas esta abajo de los asientos de el auto, no esta ventilado pero a 4 homs no lo nesesita, lo que pasa es que no me gusta que los amplificadores se calienten, por eso eleji este amplificador clase B, de echo es la fuente la que se calienta ,,el ampli no se calienta casi , la fuente creo que pudiera calentarse menos si agregara una vuelta mas al primario tiene 4y4 y quedaria con 5y5 depende de el tamaño de el toroide .

Lo use a 2 ohms pero para hacer unas pruebas si soporta los 2 ohms, pero creo que estaria mejor con 3 pares de tips 147 y 142 si modificar nada funcionaria. 

En cuanto a las pruebas que le hice a 2 ohms los resultados son : fuente se calienta considerable mente y amplificador ahora si tiene calentamiento ya que son 13.5 A de salida y 27V tal vez con los 3 pares de transistores, mas una vuelta mas al primario y un disipador un poco mas grande estaria bien , a 4 y a 2 ohms la respuesta a bajas frecuencias de el amplificador es excelente responde a muy bajas frecuencias me atrevi a probarlo con 10Hz y bien


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2014)

jairo dariel dijo:


> la fuente creo que pudiera calentarse menos si agregara una vuelta mas al primario tiene 4y4 y quedaria con 5y5 depende de el tamaño de el toroide


 
Creo que te andaría mejor incluso con 6+6  , vas a tener que darle unas vueltas más al secundario también. 



Y fijate las pequeñas reformas que le hice a ese amplificador que lo mejoró muchísimo :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/877588/


----------



## jairo dariel (Mar 15, 2014)

Claro que si dosmetros* ,* de hecho tu me asesoraste cuando quería hacer este amplificador ,tenia la duda de ponerle 2 pares de transistores y recuerdo que me dijiste que hasta 3 pares se podía y gracias a eso termine poniendo 40 a uno Jaja( el de 1000w que arme)*.*

*P*or *c*ierto si funciono muy bien pero es caro de armar y consume una corriente endemoniada*.*

*S*aludos a todos


----------



## martt (Mar 15, 2014)

no vendria mal dos irfz48 mas


----------



## jairo dariel (Mar 15, 2014)

*C*reo que si para que trabaje a 2 ohms sin ningun problema* ,* de hecho con un par mas de mosfets creo que quedaria sobrada la fuente* ,* pero si es mejor ,creo que con 6 mosfets la fuente pueden darte unos 500 o600w*.*

*E*n cuanto al ampli no estaba pensado para 2 ohms por eso es que se le tendria que agregar todo lo antes mencionado ,pero ya tengo un pcb para este mismo ampli pero de 500w*.*

*E*ste es el pcb de el de 500w* ,* no lo he armado pero no tendria porque fallar* ,* es igual que el de 1000w  *, *echenle un ojo


----------



## martt (Mar 16, 2014)

*H*ola jairo* ,* tengo un par de dudas en el archivo adjunto* ,* te las señalo


----------



## jairo dariel (Mar 16, 2014)

martt dijo:


> hola jairo tengo un par de dudas en el archivo adjunto te las señalo


 
*A*qui esta un poco mas detallado* ,* pero cuando lo arme *h*are un tema para este amplificador donde estara todo bien documentado


----------



## jairo dariel (Mar 19, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Creo que te andaría mejor incluso con 6+6  , vas a tener que darle unas vueltas más al secundario también.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Dosmetros* ,* seguí tu consejo e hice lo que me aconsejaste* ,* embobine nuevamente el toroide con 6+6 vueltas y 25+25 y quedo excelente* ,* estoy muy contento ahora tiene un consumo en reposo de 200mA.

Antes consumia 400mA Y a su máxima potencia a 4 ohms consume 9A* ,* antes 28A y a su máxima potencia a 2 ohms 20A* ,* antes consumía 32A ya lo puedo usar a 2 ohms y funciona excelente y se calienta mucho menos que antes a pesar que no tenia un calentamiento excesivo me anime a mejorarlo y quedo muy bien*.*

*C*reo que no le pide nada a otros amplificadores de marca comercial ,lo único seria que no le puse control de tonos para que estuviera mas sencillo , gra*c*ias a los consejos y opiniones se pueden hacer y mejorar proyectos como este .


----------



## martt (Mar 20, 2014)

*H*ola amigos del foro *,* una consulta sobre un componente*.*
*L*os diodos que consigo en mi zona son fep16jt y mur1640 . me sirven para la fuente?

*D*esde ya muchas gracias


----------



## jairo dariel (Mar 21, 2014)

martt dijo:


> hola amigos del foro una consulta sobre un componente
> los diodos que consigo en mi zona son fep16jt y mur1640 .me sirven para la fuente?
> 
> desde ya muchas gracias


 
*M*e pare*c*e que el FEP16JT te servirá pero solo para una carga de 4 ohms


----------



## jairo dariel (Mar 21, 2014)

jairo dariel dijo:


> Me parese que el FEP16JT te servirá pero solo para una carga de 4 ohms



podrias usar el MBR30H100


----------



## martt (Mar 21, 2014)

jairo dariel dijo:


> podrias usar el MBR30H100


 
*H*ola jairo *,* tenes toda la razón *,* no consigo el que me sugerís *,* solo el mur3020 que es de 30A y 200v de esa forma si podre usar el equipo a 2 ohm 

*S*aludos cordiales


----------



## jairo dariel (Mar 21, 2014)

martt dijo:


> hola jairo tenes toda la razón no consigo el que me sugerís solo el mur3020 que es de 30A y 200v de esa forma si podre usar el equipo a 2 ohm
> 
> saludos cordiales


 
* M*e pare*c*e que es mas grande el mur3020* ,* no se si quede en el pcb


----------



## martt (Mar 22, 2014)

*H*ola jairo* ,* me parece que no tengo otra opción* ,* los únicos que consigo son estos* ,* tendré que cubicarlos como sea*.*

*S*eria colocarlos en el disipador y conectarlos a tra*vé*s de alambres de 1 mm


*S*aludos cordiales


----------



## jairo dariel (Mar 26, 2014)

Este es un avance de el amplificador de 2000w, me van a decir que estoy loco lo se , pero lo construiré algun dia ,funciona en la simulacio y la fuente ya esta probada, unos cuantos detalles mas y estara listo ,es lo mismo que el de 1000w solo que este trabaja a 1 ohm


----------



## martt (Abr 13, 2014)

Les muestro parte del ensamble,salvo que estoy trabado en el transformador.

Según lo indicado el mismo se construye de la siguiente manera:6+6 con tres alambres de 1.5 mm y el secundario seria 25+25 con tres alambres de 1 mm .el problema es que no hay espacio suficiente para enrollar los mismos. o se modifico el alambre y no me estoy dando cuenta.



saludos cordiales

El toroide es el indicado en el manual de ensamble.
Las dimensiones del mismo son: diámetro exterior 3 cm alto 1cm ancho 0.7 mm.
Acaso se modifico esto.


----------



## jairo dariel (Abr 14, 2014)

wow veo que te esta quedando muy bien, el alambre esta bastante grueso el que se mira en la foto, pienso que con dos alambres para el primario es suficiente y para el secundario creo que también con dos es suficiente, o hasta con 1 solo alambre en primario y secundario, le tomare una foto de como quedo mi nueva bobina porque yo use un solo alambre y esta bastane grueso, no se que medida es 
pero me parese que es igual que el que tu tienes saludos.


----------



## martt (Abr 14, 2014)

Gracias jairo cuando tenga tiempo  lo armare.
Me parecia  mucho alambre.


saludos cordiales


----------



## Trance (Abr 15, 2014)

Se ve bien bueno ese amplificador.

Yo pienso que se podría mejorar agregandole un circuito a la entrada de audio para que el gnd sea el mismo al de la alimentación, hay circuitos de audio que dan en su salida su propio gnd como algunos preamplificadores, no se si me entienden.


----------



## jairo dariel (Abr 15, 2014)

Trance dijo:


> Se ve bien bueno ese amplificador.
> 
> Yo pienso que se podría mejorar agregandole un circuito a la entrada de audio para que el gnd sea el mismo al de la alimentación, hay circuitos de audio que dan en su salida su propio gnd como algunos preamplificadores, no se si me entienden.



te refieres a un TL741 como pre amplificador por ejemplo? si te refieres a eso la respuesta es que trate de que fuera lo mas simple que se pudiera pero que funcionara bien , pero es una buena idea que tomare en cuenta  saludos


----------



## martt (Abr 20, 2014)

Hola jairo asi quedo el trafo :6+6 de 2 alambres de 1.5 mm  para el primario y 21+21 de 2 alambres de 1 mm para el secundario. No entro ni una vuelta mas.





saludos cordiales


----------



## interhaz (Abr 21, 2014)

Disculpen, alguien me puede decir la frecuencia central del SG3525 en este proyecto? y el AWG de los alambres.


----------



## jairo dariel (Abr 21, 2014)

interhaz dijo:


> Disculpen, alguien me puede decir la frecuencia central del SG3525 en este proyecto? y el AWG de los alambres.




Puedes usar 2 alambres de 1.5 mm como hizo  martt  para el primario y 2 para el secundario de 1 mm  en cuanto a la frecuencia de el sg3525 , no tengo esa información pero tratare de conseguirla .


----------



## interhaz (Abr 21, 2014)

el ic tiene un rango amplio para la frecuencia. lo digo para saber que tipo de bobina puedo usar, y la verdad los alambres por acá los consigo en número de calibre y no milimetros, creo que ese es un 18 si mal no estoy. Gracias.



Uso esta tabla para los alambres.


----------



## martt (Abr 21, 2014)

Hola esta *s*eteado a 142khz.


----------



## jairo dariel (Abr 22, 2014)

Muchas Gracias martt


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2014)

Recuerden que la frecuencia de trabajo es la mitad de la del oscilador


----------



## interhaz (Abr 22, 2014)

Si señor.  Me imagino que debe estar a75khz la fase.


----------



## martt (Abr 27, 2014)

Hola jairo acá te dejo fotos de como va quedando este ampli.
Solo me falta ensamblar y listo. el problemas es que tengo muy poco tiempo.



saludos cordiales



mira el disipador que conseguí. que podríamos armar en el. 


saludos cordiales


----------



## jairo dariel (Abr 27, 2014)

martt dijo:


> Hola jairo acá te dejo fotos de como va quedando este ampli.
> Solo me falta ensamblar y listo. el problemas es que tengo muy poco tiempo.
> 
> 
> ...




Wooow martt creo que va quedando muy bien ,en el disipador chico queda bien? , en el disipador grande me gusta como para poner dos de estos amplificadores y hacer una vercion estéreo , martt no te olvides de hacer las  mediciones previas antes de unir la fuente con el amplificador mediante los jumpers que menciono en el manual.pdf  saludos


----------



## crazysound (Abr 27, 2014)

martt dijo:


> Hola jairo acá te dejo fotos de como va quedando este ampli.
> Solo me falta ensamblar y listo. el problemas es que tengo muy poco tiempo.
> 
> 
> ...


Hola martt, donde conseguiste el núcleo toroidal?

Saludos...


----------



## chepao (Abr 28, 2014)

jairo dariel dijo:


> Este es un amplificador clase b para bajos con fuente smps de +-30v  para carro suena bastante fuerte y es compacto no me a dado ningun problema recomendado tengo 3 dias con el en el carro y todo bien chequenlo y si creen que se puede mejorar algo diganme:d





una pregunta, puedo hacer dos etapas y usar la misma fuente para ambas?


----------



## jairo dariel (Abr 28, 2014)

chepao dijo:


> una pregunta, puedo hacer dos etapas y usar la misma fuente para ambas?



si te refieres a usar la fuente que tiene integrada este amplificador para 2 etapas de de este mismo amplificador, no te lo recomiendo,porque dañarias los mosfets , solo que  la carga minima de las 2 etapas fuera de 4 ohms . saludos


----------



## martt (Abr 28, 2014)

Hola crazysound lo compre en una casa de electrónica .pero en las fuentes de pc de 400 w para arriba traen ese núcleo a la salida de la misma. 
Si jairo por esa razón no puse los yumper. a una duda le pusiste un par mas de transistores de salida.


saludos cordiales


----------



## jairo dariel (May 3, 2014)

martt dijo:


> Hola crazysound lo compre en una casa de electrónica, pero en las fuentes de pc de 400 w para arriba traen ese núcleo a la salida de la misma.
> Si jairo por esa razón no puse los yumper, ah una duda, le pusiste un par mas de transistores de salida.
> 
> 
> saludos cordiales



No martt nada más tiene los 4 tips que lleva el PCB y los 4 mosfets nada mas lo que si le agregue fue el switch térmico pero hasta ahora no se a abierto cuando lo he usado , se supone que se abre a los 70 grados




Martt  al momento de probar la fuente Medí un consumo de 100 ma , pero esto puede variar , todo depende de el trató y las vueltas y eso, pero creo que un consumo en reposo de entre 100 y 300 mA esta bien , en mi caso cuando tenia el primario de 4x4 vueltas , el consumo en reposo era de 400 mA , ahora es de 100mA. 
En cuanto a el voltaje de salida de mi fuente es de +- 32v , pero este amplificador lo probé desde +-12 v hasta 
+-45 y funciona sin problemas , a y otra cosa mart el dicipador de 21 pulgadas me gusto como para mi amplia de 1000w Jaja


Ya estoy preparando el siguiente ampli
Pinte el PCB negro para que se mirara mejor


----------



## hell_fish (May 3, 2014)

Este amplificador se puede usar para el rango 20Hz-20kHz?


----------



## martt (May 4, 2014)

Hola amigos les dejo unas fotos de las mediciones que obtuve.




saludos


----------



## jairo dariel (May 5, 2014)

martt dijo:


> Hola amigos les dejo unas fotos de las mediciones que obtuve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quedo muy bien la fuente +31.8 y -31.7 es muy bueno 





hell_fish dijo:


> Este amplificador se puede usar para el rango 20Hz-20kHz?



Si funciona en ese rengo ya lo probé ,subiré un vídeo para que lo escuchen


----------



## jairo dariel (May 6, 2014)

Este es un avance de otro de 190w que me estoy armando para tener uno para cada bajo 


En la pagina 2 de este tema esta el PDF de el manual para hacer este amplificador , donde se explica como hacer el embobinado de el transformador , las vueltas y las medidas de la ferrita toroidal , también en esa misma pagina esta el PDF amplificador de 190w v2. , es el mas actual saludos


----------



## jairo dariel (May 11, 2014)

Ya casi termino de armar el segundo amplificador de 190w


----------



## jairo dariel (May 12, 2014)

les comentó que el amplificador que acabo de terminar  , la parte de el amplificador funciona excelente lo probe con una fuente externa y funciono bien , pero la fuente de el amplificador esta consumiendo mucha corriente a comparacion de el anterior (600mA) , me parese que no me quedo bien el transformador y aparte de eso me da un voltaje de +34  y -32 y se escucha un pequeño chillido cuando alimento el amplificador ,  volvere a hacer el transformador , saludos


----------



## hell_fish (May 17, 2014)

Gracias por la respuesta. Tengo una duda si solo pongo 1 par de transistores obtendría la mitad de la potencia?( realmente solo requiero 50 w )


----------



## crazysound (May 18, 2014)

Hola hell_fish: "La potencia no depende de la cantidad de transistores, sí de la fuente de alimentación".

Saludos..


----------



## jairo dariel (May 18, 2014)

Si pueden colocar solo 2 transistores ,pero la carga mínima seria de 4 ohms  y pueden regular la potencia con el potenciómetro . Saludos


----------



## Cristiankawa (Jun 12, 2014)

Hola jairo te hago una pregunta sobre la fuente necesito hacer una de 12v a 50v para eso uso el mismo circuito pero agrandando el transformador toroidal y calculo el nucleo,, calibre etc...???


----------



## juanyyy (Jun 12, 2014)

una consulta, saben donde puedo conseguir los toroides para hacer la fuente y el ampli en capital federal? Fui a conseguir al centro, y no pude, gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 12, 2014)

Busca en ELEMON


----------



## martt (Jun 13, 2014)

Cristiankawa dijo:


> Hola jairo te hago una pregunta sobre la fuente necesito hacer una de 12v a 50v para eso uso el mismo circuito pero agrandando el transformador toroidal y calculo el nucleo,, calibre etc...???



ojo con las tenciones de los filtros y también cambiar el valor de los diodos por la tencion que precisas .y fíjate que ay unas resistencias entre los filtro que tendras que modificar para tu tencion .o sentirás un olor a ohmio quemado jajaja.


----------



## jairo dariel (Jun 14, 2014)

compañeros les comento que no havia podido ni siquiera tocar mi amplificador, el segundo que estoy armando de 190w , les comento que si conecto separado la fuente de el amplificador (sin colocar los jumpers) la fuente trabaja muy bien consume 200 mA y me da un voltaje de +-33v y cuando pruebo el amplificador de la misma forma con una fuente externa , funciona muy bien , tiene un consumo de 15 mA ( no hay ruido ) el problema es cuando junto la fuente con el amplificador , la fuente consume 12v 1A   y se escucha un pequeño chillido , bueno hoy empieso a checarlo, lo havia dejado pendiente , creo que la falla sera una cosa de nada alguna pista en corto con otra o la bobina de la entrada algo asi . saludos


----------



## cronosone (Jun 24, 2014)

Buenas tardes amigo jairo se que tu y varios de aqui ya son todos unos masters en la electronica pero la verdad yo tengo nulo conocimiento , pero tengo las ganas de hacer un amplificador, me preguntaba si podias hacer un video tuturial de como hacerlo nos ayudaria mucho a varios espero y puedas saludos desde el df


----------



## pepitoelctrico (Jul 5, 2014)

Hola realize el puro amplificador pero no me suena se queda en un boooom todo el rato .h


----------



## jairo dariel (Jul 5, 2014)

pepitoelctrico dijo:


> Hola realize el puro amplificador pero no me suena se queda en un boooom todo el rato .h



podrias subir fotos para ayudarte a encontrar el problema


----------



## pepitoelctrico (Jul 5, 2014)

Aqui estan las fotos lo estoy alimentando con +/- 18 v 4 a para empexar


----------



## jairo dariel (Jul 5, 2014)

pepitoelctrico dijo:


> Aqui estan las fotos lo estoy alimentando con +/- 18 v 4 a para empexar



pepito justo como pense los transistores bc556 estan invertidos



tal vez descargaste el primer pdf  , descarga la vercion v2 es la mas actual saludos



lo mas probable es que se hayan dañado te recomiendo cambiarlos por unos nuevos


----------



## pepitoelctrico (Jul 5, 2014)

Pero si los doy buelta los.dos so esqe tengo suerte funcionaria???


----------



## jairo dariel (Jul 5, 2014)

pepitoelctrico dijo:


> Pero si los doy buelta los.dos so esqe tengo suerte funcionaria???



si puede ser que si funcionen


----------



## pepitoelctrico (Jul 5, 2014)

Malas noticias ... los inverti los trantistores bc548 y no paso nadaaa :'( tendre qe esperar para comprar nuevos.


----------



## jairo dariel (Jul 5, 2014)

otra cosa importante , agrega los capacitores de la entrada de alimentacion por lo menos que sean unos  2000 uf  y los 2 de 100nf


----------



## pepitoelctrico (Jul 5, 2014)

Le tengo casi 15000 cada rama y con dos de 100 nf
jejejeje 
saludos.


----------



## jairo dariel (Jul 5, 2014)

pepitoelctrico dijo:


> Le tengo casi 15000 cada rama y con dos de 100 nf
> jejejeje
> saludos.



exelente,  suerte


----------



## jairo dariel (Jul 12, 2014)

compañeros despues de un buen rato de no tocar mi ampli, en un rato librea lo cheque nuevamente y des cubri que al pareser la fuente con la que estaba probando el amplificador , era la que estaba metiendoruido al circuito , subire el video donde lo pruebo para que lo vean ( no le mobi ni agrege nada solo utilize otra fuente ,anterior mente estaba usando una fuente de computadora resiclada )


----------



## jairo dariel (Jul 12, 2014)

este es el segundo amplificador de 190w


----------



## jairo dariel (Jul 15, 2014)

pepitoelctrico dijo:


> Malas noticias ... los inverti los trantistores bc548 y no paso nadaaa :'( tendre qe esperar para comprar nuevos.



los bc548 son transistores npn si colocaste estos no funcionara,  los que debe llevar son bc556 PNP


----------



## pepitoelctrico (Jul 15, 2014)

Uhhhhf que stupido soy  (cabesasos contra el muro) me equivoque en comprar los bc  .... bueno ojalas que no le aya pasado nada al circuito.
muchas gracias por desirme ese gran error .
saludoa


----------



## pepitoelctrico (Jul 17, 2014)

Hola 
cambie los transistores por los bc 557 y funciona el ampli pero como con una saturacio de fondo .. que podra ser aora lo que sucede?
saludoss


----------



## jairo dariel (Jul 29, 2014)

Bueno así  se escucha el segundo amplificador de 190w


----------



## jairo dariel (Ago 18, 2014)

Aqui otras fotos  en poco tiempo pondre los dos amplificadores , uno para cada subwoofer .


----------



## Trance (Feb 24, 2015)

Una pregunta ¿alguno lo probó usando unos TIP147T en lugar de TIP147?
Dejo los datasheets, la diferencia es que el otro es de 80W pero no tengo claro si se refiere meramente a la expresión de calor o es que se tendrá una diferencia auditiva.

https://www.fairchildsemi.com/datasheets/TI/TIP147T.pdf

https://www.fairchildsemi.com/datasheets/TI/TIP147.pdf


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 24, 2015)

Vas a escuchar igual  prenderlo fuego antes


----------



## jairo dariel (Abr 13, 2015)

Trance dijo:


> Una pregunta ¿alguno lo probó usando unos TIP147T en lugar de TIP147?
> Dejo los datasheets, la diferencia es que el otro es de 80W pero no tengo claro si se refiere meramente a la expresión de calor o es que se tendrá una diferencia auditiva.
> 
> https://www.fairchildsemi.com/datasheets/TI/TIP147T.pdf
> ...


 


Si funcionaria, pero no lo uses a menos de 4 ohms


----------



## Trance (Jul 20, 2015)

Después de tanto tiempo de haberlo construído, he decidido mostrarles el resultado, pero con una mala noticia.

Luego de haber comprado todos los componentes (excepto el oscilador SG que no lo consigo) incluyendo los transistores de potencia que fueron los más difíciles, procedí a construir el circuito, luego de haber llegado lejos con el avance del proyecto, empecé a toparme con comentarios que mencionaban cosas como "_los TIP142/47 ya no los fabrican como antes, ahora se consiguen solo piratas_", eso me desilucionó pero seguí adelante hasta terminar con el proyecto y hacerlo funcionar.

La etapa inversora la tuve que cambiar por una basada en el TL494 y con ella generaba +/-30V.

El amplificador funcionó pero noté que la potencia de audio es muy similar a un amplificador que tengo de 160Wrms, por lo que pensé que podía ser la ganancia, incluso con la resistencia aquella de 30KΩ puesta, entonces le instalé un preamplificador y al subirle volúmen se quemaron de inmediato los transistores.

Cabe aclarar que me falta mejorar su estética cambiandole unos componentes, incluyendo las resistencias de la salida y hacerle otras mejoras.

En cuanto los transistores, tengo pendiente conseguirlos, investigando encuentre que hay equivalentes como el 2N6284G y su pareja 2N6287G, aunque estos son TO-3 pero he considerado comprarlos y hasta la fecha no consigo.

Eso es todo por el momento, en cuanto lo haga funcionar pongo otra foto.


----------



## josco (Jul 21, 2015)

los primeros tip de la foto yo los veo un poco feos para ser originales. la verdad dudo que sean originales.posiblemente por eso te fallaron. los pequeños si lo son pero ese encapsulado mas bien sirven para reguladores o control de motores segun el datasheet. otra cosa esa cubierta de disco duro me parece que es delgada para esos transistores. saludos.


----------



## jairo dariel (Jul 21, 2015)

quieres decir que funciona pero con poca potencia ?



trance :  La Diferencia Entre los transistores es la potencia, deberia de funcionar no te preocupes por los transistores piratas mi amplificador Tiene transistores piratas y no se un danado


----------



## lata890 (Jul 23, 2015)

mira... aca en argentina los consegui hace 2 semanas originales, y te tira 30v +/- porque el tranformadorcito no tiene mucho power para entregr, salvo que le tires mas frecuencia en el tl494 y ahi sube el V, to lo estoy armando con un erl-35 y en vez de un tl494 un arduino, regulando el V de salida, el de entrada al amp y el preamplificador. saludos 
(lo tengo trabajando a 100khz para el elevador)


----------



## Trance (Jul 23, 2015)

he pensado que podían ser estos transistores pequeños ya que no conseguí los BC556
¿qué otro remplazo funciona en este proyecto?
he usado estos dos:

C9015  (NTE159) http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheet/kec/KTC9015.pdf
BC327  (NTE159) http://www.biltek.tubitak.gov.tr/gelisim/elektronik/dosyalar/4/BC327.pdf

Y el que sugiere:
BC556  (NTE159) http://www.philohome.com/sensors/gp2d12/gp2d12-datasheets/bc558.pdf



josco dijo:


> los primeros tip de la foto yo los veo un poco feos para ser originales. la verdad dudo que sean originales.posiblemente por eso te fallaron. los pequeños si lo son pero ese encapsulado mas bien sirven para reguladores o control de motores segun el datasheet. otra cosa esa cubierta de disco duro me parece que es delgada para esos transistores. saludos.



Bueno, igual pongo otra foto por si acaso.
Lo del disipador es suficiente pero igual lo puso solo para prueba, por lo que lo pensaba cambiar más adelante por cuestiones de estética, como dije igual de los componentes.




jairo dariel dijo:


> trance :  La Diferencia Entre los transistores es la potencia, deberia de funcionar no te preocupes por los transistores piratas mi amplificador Tiene transistores piratas y no se un danado



Pensaba que podía ser una de las fabricaciones piratas, de esas que se queman al segundo de montarse a un ampli.

por cierto ¿es normal que los vendan muy baratos?


----------



## josco (Ago 2, 2015)

para los bc556 trata de conseguir mpsa92 sus caracteristicas son superiores a las de los bc, con lo que hay tener mucho cuidado es con la posicion de los pines. el mpsa tiene los pines de colector y emisor invertidos.


----------



## Andreesgutierrez (Nov 24, 2015)

tengo una fuente de 5A y -+35V funcionaria bien el amplificador?


----------



## jairo dariel (Ene 7, 2016)

Andreesgutierrez dijo:


> tengo una fuente de 5A y -+35V funcionaria bien el amplificador?



creo que a 4 y a 8 ohms si funcionaria bien


----------



## matiihtz (Mar 21, 2016)

Hola jairo hice la el amplificador que publicaste la version2. Tengo un problema en la parte de la smps por que tengo una salida muy alta que sobrepasa los 40v. Como no conseguí los diodos STPS30H10 le puse los mur1640ct. Hice funcionar el amplificador aparte de la fuente y funciona genial. No se que error puedo estar cometiendo el la smps.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2016)

Bienvenido Matiihtz , tu debes subir los datasheets de ambos componentes cuando hagas una consulta de ese tipo , no es justo que el otro forista deba hacerlo para poder contestarte.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-69423/

Saludos !


----------



## matiihtz (Mar 22, 2016)

Hola encontré los datasheet de los diodos que use que son los mur1640ct y de paso los que dice el diagrama. Gracias !


----------



## jairo dariel (May 24, 2016)

matiihtz dijo:


> Hola jairo hice la el amplificador que publicaste la version2. Tengo un problema en la parte de la smps por que tengo una salida muy alta que sobrepasa los 40v. Como no conseguí los diodos STPS30H10 le puse los mur1640ct. Hice funcionar el amplificador aparte de la fuente y funciona genial. No se que error puedo estar cometiendo el la smps.



hola matiihtz te quedo genial saludos , el amplificador deve de funcionar bien con el mur1640 encuanto al el voltaje,
lo que afecta directamente son los diodos zener  probablemente sean de otro valor , el amplificador deve funcionar correctamente a los +-45v  solo ten cuidado con los el valor de los capacitores


----------



## ANGELNIETO (Ago 21, 2016)

Hola Jairo Dariel, esta bueno tu proyecto, pero por lo que veo al comparar el diagrama del ampli con el famoso "amplificador Turco"https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/amlpificador-turco-quema-transistores-18253/ que a algunos foristas les funcionó y otros no (más que todo por no disponer del los transistores originales) es el mismo amplificador que segun Dosmetros tiene un 2% de distorsion.

En el foro hay un ampli mejorado, el amplificador de Quercus y Dosmetros https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-100w-darlington-80520/index2.html que tiene muy baja distorsión (ademas tiene protección). 

Con casi la misma cantidad de componentes pero es mucho mejor.

Ellos crearon la versión Complementario, Cuasicomplementario y adaptación a Sziclai. Hay también una versión que funciona con transistores Tip35c, sería bueno implementar este diseño en el amplificador para auto con transistores Tip35C y de esa forma evitarnos el problema de los actuales tip142/147. 

En este otro enlace puedes encontrar una variante para más transistores, baja distorsión y con proteccion contra cortos:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...n-sziclai-complementario-cuasi-200-4-a-96597/. 

Como dije antes, seria muy bueno implementarlos en tu amplificador.

Saludos.


----------



## guarda2307 (Sep 6, 2016)

Trance utilizaste el tl494 en ves del sg3525 ,
O tuviste que cambiar el circuito el la parte de la fuente.
Jairo una pregunta que pasa si el voltaje de entrada no es de 12 si no de 18 voltios funcionaria tambien.


----------



## Trance (Sep 7, 2016)

guarda2307 dijo:


> Trance utilizaste el tl494 en ves del sg3525 ,
> O tuviste que cambiar el circuito el la parte de la fuente.
> Jairo una pregunta que pasa si el voltaje de entrada no es de 12 si no de 18 voltios funcionaria tambien.



Exácto, es necesario cambiar el circuito de la fuente SMPS para poder usar el TL494, además de poder usar una bobina de una fuente ATX ya que así es más fácil que construir un toloide, y obtengo +/-30V DC.


----------



## guarda2307 (Sep 7, 2016)

Gracias. Una pregunta el opto-acoplador mencionado en el diagrama de Jairo se puede cambiar por el pc817

Tienes el pbc de la contrución de ese amplificador. Hoy pude conseguir ambos integrados pero no pude conseguir el opto-acoplador sfh615.  Si me puedes ayudar con el pcb del tl494 te lo agradecería .

Otra pregunta, si quiero que la salida tenga una salida de 15 voltios tengo que cambiar el bobinado secundario y colocarle un zener de 15 voltios


----------



## Trance (Oct 15, 2016)

Me entra una curiosidad una cosa y aprovecho a preguntarlo aquí:

Como un usuario lo mencionó páginas atras algo parecido, pero yo pregunto lo siguiente ¿qué pasa si se unen el GND del amplificador con el GND de la entrada de alimentación? de preferencia que lo sepa algún usuario que lo haya intentado antes.

Bueno, solo a eso tengo curiosidad, ya que quiero tenerlo de conocimiento para futuros planes para amplificadores de carro, ya que en los que he visto le ponen como una especie de entrada de audio balanceado.



guarda2307 dijo:


> Tienes el pbc de la contrucion de ese amplificador. Hoy pude conseguir ambos integrados pero no pude conseguir fue opta acoplador sfh615.  Si me puedes ayudar te lo agradeceria el pcb del tl494 .



Aquí tienes, y disculpa la tardanza.
Me he basado en el siguiente inverter SMPS.
Puedes mejorarlo si lo deseas, yo a este le corregí un detalle del amplificador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2016)

Podés unir ambos Gnd , no habría ningún problema , pero (y siempre hay un pero) , si lo dejás flotante , nada pasaría si un cable de parlantes toca chasis del automotor , en cambio si conectar ambas Gnd , cualquier error = fuego 

 Sólo los uniría en caso de zumbido


----------



## rambo69 (Oct 19, 2016)

que tal espero no infringir una regla, tengo una pregunta podria alimentar el amplificador de 190 w omitiendo la fuente de poder es decir meterle directamente 30 v, hay problema si lo alimento con 35 v? los amp que consumiria serian los mismos que a 12v? saludos si infringo alguna regla favor de borrar este comentario. gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2016)

Es el famoso turco :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/amplificador-turco-quema-transistores-18253/
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/127817/ _ _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/715870/ _ _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/778533/ _ _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/877588/ _ 

Yo armaría el Darlington o el mosfet de Quercus . . .


----------



## Trance (Oct 19, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podés unir ambos Gnd , no habría ningún problema , pero (y siempre hay un pero) , si lo dejás flotante , nada pasaría si un cable de parlantes toca chasis del automotor , en cambio si conectar ambas Gnd , cualquier error = fuego
> 
> Sólo los uniría en caso de zumbido



¿O sea será que le ponen entrada balanceada por motivos de seguridad? (suponiendo que es el principal motivo en vez de lo del audio) 
Me imagino que en caso de unir ambos GND, cuando la salida a parlante mande DC por algún fallo y... 





rambo69 dijo:


> podria alimentar el amplificador de 190 w omitiendo la fuente de poder es decir meterle directamente 30 v, hay problema si lo alimento con 35 v? los amp que consumiria serian los mismos que a 12v?



1. Si puedes alimentarlo con -/+ 30V o -/+ 35V, simétrico por supuesto y no deberías de tener problemas.
2. No será el mismo amperaje, en 12V es mayor.


----------



## Humberto Montalvo (Ene 2, 2017)

Una pregunta El Embobinado Lo Puedo Sacar De La Fuente ATX Y Así Tal Cuál Instalarlo En La Fuente?


----------



## Trance (Ene 4, 2017)

Humberto Montalvo dijo:


> Una pregunta El Embobinado Lo Puedo Sacar De La Fuente ATX Y Así Tal Cuál Instalarlo En La Fuente?



Depende de a cual embobinado te refieres, si te refieres a la fuente que armé, hay que tener en cuenta ciertas cosas:

1. Hay que colocar un pin de tap-center en el primario (el cual será el secundario para el amplificador).
2. No va con todas las bobinas de ATX que encuentres, algunas funcionan y otras no.

 Humberto, usa de ATX, no uses de otra fuente distinta a las de PC porque tienen diferentes specs y hasta pueden tener gap. 

PD: No escribas cada incial de todas las palabras en mayúsculas, eso no es correcto en la ortografía.


----------



## Humberto Montalvo (Ene 5, 2017)

El auto corrector de mi celular está mal lo lamento, me refiero al embobinado del amplificador,saque 2 de 2 diferentes Fuente de alimentación una ATX y otra normal, nose cuál me sirva, si tienes otro medio para comunicarme directamente contigo y me puedas ayudar en cuanto al embobinado te agradecería, pues ya tengo todos los componentes solo falta la bobina 

Gracias


----------



## Trance (Ene 6, 2017)

Ok Humberto, usa de ATX, no uses de otra fuente distinta a las de PC porque tienen diferentes specs y hasta pueden tener gap.


----------



## jairo dariel (Ene 11, 2017)

guarda2307 dijo:


> Hola , jairo una pregunta si quiero que la salida tenga una salida de 15 voltios tengo que cambiar elbobinado secundario y colocarle un zener de 15 voltios



quieres +-15v  osea    ( -15    0   +15) para un total de 30   entonces sustitulle los zener de 30  por unos de 15  no se ocupa modificar el toroide , por igual antes de conectar cualquier cosa  hay que medir que te de los +-15   saludos





guarda2307 dijo:


> Gracias. Una pregunta el opta aclopador mencionado en el diagrama de jairo se puede cambiar por el pc817
> 
> 
> 
> Tienes el pbc de la contrucion de ese amplificador. Hoy pude conseguir ambos integrados pero no pude conseguir fue opta acoplador sfh615.  Si me puedes ayidar te lo agradeceria el pcb del tl494 .




parece ser que el pc817 es de poco voltaje necesitas que se arriba de 60v


----------



## lata890 (Jul 27, 2017)

buenas a todos, haceeee muuuuucho tiempo (como 2 años) habia armado la potencia esta y funcionaba y la deje por ahi, la habia hecho para probarla y tal, ya que no tenia subwoofer, y estaba media hecha asi a las apuradas.
la cosa es que hace 2 dias la encontre y la quise hacer de nuevo. antes de desarmarla la probe y andaba de 10!. saque todos los componentes. puse todas las resistencias del valor adecuado, lo mismo con capacitores y demas.
pero ahora no tiene sonido y solo se calientan los tip142. la alimento con +-15 para probar ya que no quiero quemar nada... adjunto foto de todo!!
la foto dsc 330 es la placa que habia realizado antes!
adjunte fotos de los planos que use.
medi transistores: OK
medi continuidad: OK
revise todo: OK
espero su ayuda gracias!!!


----------



## carlos2016 (Abr 26, 2018)

jairo dariel dijo:


> Este es un amplificador clase b para bajos con fuente smps de +-30v  para carro suena bastante fuerte y es compacto no me a dado ningun problema recomendado tengo 3 dias con el en el carro y todo bien chequenlo y si creen que se puede mejorar algo diganme:d



Hola. armé tu amplificador reciclando, utilicé los  fn/fp1016 y me dio un problema, los agudos me andan excelente pero los bajos se saturan, tendría que cambiar alguna resistencia.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2018)

Cuando los graves funcionan mal , digamos opacos y gangosos , una de las causas puede ser poca capacidad de los filtros de la fuente , ya que son reciclados , revisa esos electrolíticos azules .


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 26, 2018)

carlos2016 dijo:


> Hola. armé tu amplificador reciclando, utilicé los  fn/fp1016 y me dio un problema, los agudos me andan excelente pero los bajos se saturan, tendría que cambiar alguna resistencia.
> Saludos.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 166396


Ahí se ven *2* transistores de potencia, pero el diseño original lleva* 4* 
Eso puede restarte potencia particularmente en graves.


----------



## carlos2016 (Abr 26, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cuando los graves funcionan mal , digamos opacos y gangosos , una de las causas puede ser poca capacidad de los filtros de la fuente , ya que son reciclados , revisa esos electrolíticos azules .


Bien dicho ya lo he resuelto, funciona perfecto.
*Fogonazo*
Yo lo estoy utilizando para unos parlantes de 60W 12" y va de sobra suena bien
Gracias por su pronta respuestas


----------



## deliobru (Jun 7, 2018)

Buenas tardes a todos e estado siguiendo el post y e armado el amplificador de 190w rms. Pero tengo una duda ya que el TIP147 se calienta mucho a unos 80°c sabiendo en el datasheet la temperatura de trabajo es  -65 a +150°c, es normal que se caliente a esa temperatura?. Los alimento con +-20v.
De igual manera el rectificador de la rama negativa se calienta 30°c. los otros dos apenas se ponen tibios. Aquí coloque el stps20h100 (2x10A)  ya que no consegui el stps 30h100 (2x15A).
Las resistencias .33 son de 10w son las unicas que encontre.
Mi toroide de igual manera podria estra saturado el nucleo pues no encontre los de ferrita (busque en 3 atx y solo encontre este).
Solo coloque 2 TIP´s ya que solo quiero sacarle la mitad de potencia. Mis bajos 2 son reciclado de un estereo aiwa y 1 new logic 500w pico (es lo unico que dice), hice el arreglo de conexión entre los 3 y quedo a 4 ohm. El sonido la verdad es muy bueno y potente. 
Utilizo un amplificador pioneer para meterle frecuencias bajas. El pioneer es de 4ch pero solo funcionan 3, 2ch para bocinas y 1ch para bajo.
Espero haberme explicado bien acerca de mi duda, y una disculpa si ofendo a alguien.
De igual manera gracias por la ayuda y por el proyecto que desde que lo vi, emprendí a realizarlo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 7, 2018)

Fijate que no tengas tensión DC en el parlante

Puede ser transistor falso


----------



## deliobru (Jun 7, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate que no tengas tensión DC en el parlante
> 
> Puede ser transistor falso



Buenas tardes, gracias por la información lo revisaré.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 7, 2018)

Esas temperaturas son en reposo ? Sin audio ?


----------



## deliobru (Jun 7, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Esas temperaturas son en reposo ? Sin audio ?



Con audio y sin audio se calienta.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 7, 2018



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate que no tengas tensión DC en el parlante
> 
> Puede ser transistor falso




Revise y si tengo un voltaje en la salida. Lo medí sin carga y me da -19.6v y con carga me da -4.2v.
Revise el TIP147 sus  diodos y no me marcan en fuga.
De igual manera revise los bc556 y no tienen fuga


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 7, 2018)

Lee el tema que ese problema ya se trató , empezá a jugar  e intercambiar los transistores del par diferencial , 4,2 V es una barbaridad


----------



## deliobru (Jun 7, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lee el tema que ese problema ya se trató , empezá a jugar  e intercambiar los transistores del par diferencial , 4,2 V es una barbaridad



Gracias por la respuesta y el apoyo, acabo de chutarme un video de algo parecido. Al parecer es un transistor del par diferencial que no e revisado, procederé a retirar y revisar.
GRACIAS.


----------



## Veimar (Ago 25, 2018)

hice el amplificador pero tengo un problema suena gangoso o un poco distorsionado no se por que? ne sito ayuda pero con una transformador de 5 a 8 a con dos capacitores de 4700u


----------



## pandacba (Ago 25, 2018)

Cual sería la ayuda específica?, no se entiende


----------



## deliobru (Dic 19, 2018)

Buenas noches a todos. Antes que todo les deseo feliz navidad y prospero año nuevo. . Bendiciones.
Pues aquí molestando de nueva cuenta. Tengo problemas con el TIP 147 que se calienta excesivamente al conectar carga y sin carga no calienta.Al conectar carga tengo de salida -0.8 Volts y al no tener carga tengo de salida -30 Volts. La fuente da -+30
He cambiado los TIP´s  tres veces, los bc556 tres veces, estuve jugando con la resistencia de 30K ohms bajándola y se presenta el mismo problema, cambie igual diodos y nada, también cambie 2 veces el TIP 41 y sigue igual. Revise pistas y no hay cortos. Y pues ya no se que más revisar o cambiar.
A pesar de todo no desisto en el proyecto pues desde que vi el post decidí hacerlo.
Espero no a ver ofendido a nadie y muchas gracias por las respuestas.
Dejo algunas fotos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2018)

deliobru dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos. Antes que todo les deseo feliz navidad y prospero año nuevo. . Bendiciones.
> Pues aquí molestando de nueva cuenta. Tengo problemas con el TIP 147 que se calienta excesivamente al conectar carga y sin carga no calienta.Al conectar carga tengo de salida *-0.8 Volts y al no tener carga tengo de salida -30 Volts. La fuente da -+30*
> He cambiado los TIP´s  tres veces, los bc556 tres veces, estuve jugando con la resistencia de 30K ohms bajándola y se presenta el mismo problema, cambie igual diodos y nada, también cambie 2 veces el TIP 41 y sigue igual. Revise pistas y no hay cortos. Y pues ya no se que más revisar o cambiar.
> A pesar de todo no desisto en el proyecto pues desde que vi el post decidí hacerlo.
> ...


Ay algo muy malo en tu placa, *NO *coloques parlante alguno porque lo dañarás.

Revisa el TIP 41 que esté sano y bien conectado

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/b-class-audio-amp-diagram-pdf.99687/


----------



## deliobru (Dic 20, 2018)

Buenos días y gracias Sr. Fogonazo procedere a revisar y/o cambiar. Más tarde comento como me fue. 
Excelente día. Gracias.


----------



## deliobru (Dic 22, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ay algo muy malo en tu placa, *NO *coloques parlante alguno porque lo dañarás.
> 
> Revisa el TIP 41 que esté sano y bien conectado
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/b-class-audio-amp-diagram-pdf.99687/



Buenos días. Continuando con el caso de mi problema, pues ya revise el TIP41 y esta correcto no presenta fugas.
Lo mas conveniente creo sería rehacer la parte amplificadora porque la fuente funciona bien.
Gracias por comentar.
Excelente día.


----------



## Comprassaudioo275 (Mar 5, 2019)

Hola amigos espero me puedan ayudar
pretendo hacer el amplificador pero No se si se pueda usar una bobina de una fuente mtx rtp251d o tenga que hacerla yo o puedo reutilizar el nucleo


----------



## Jorgejose (Mar 6, 2019)

Hola amigo soy de Perú acabo de ver el video y quise descargar el archivo y no se puede podrías ayudarme


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 6, 2019)

Jorgejose dijo:


> Hola amigo soy de Perú acabo de ver el video y quise descargar el archivo y no se puede podrías ayudarme


¿ Que video ?, ¿ Que archivo ?. Publica los link´s


----------



## carbajal (Jul 1, 2020)

Buen dia quiero armar el amplificador pero tengo unas dudas: 
La primera que los mosfet IRFZ48 no los consigo solamente el IRFZ44N y por lo tanto quiero usar esos pero no se si se pueda.
La segunda pregunta es que si puedo usar C5198 y A1941 en lugar de los TIP142 y TIP147 ya que no consigo de buena calidad los TIP, compre unos  para otro proyecto y se queman de inmediato, lo que me hace suponer son truchos como dicen por aqui, ya busque en varios lugares pero todos se ven sospechosos, la diferencia en este caso es que los TIP son Darlington y los otros no. 
La tercera duda es que si puedo usar A1015 en lugar de los BC556 ya que tambien he tenido malas experiencias con los BC556 y quiero usar los A1015 que los he usado mas y no me dan problemas, ya he tomado en cuenta que la distribucion de pines es diferente. Agradezco a quien pueda resolver mis dudas, dejare los datasheet de cada grupo de transistores.


----------



## carlos2016 (Jul 2, 2020)

carbajal dijo:


> Buen dia quiero armar el amplificador pero tengo unas dudas:
> La primera que los mosfet IRFZ48 no los consigo solamente el IRFZ44N y por lo tanto quiero usar esos pero no se si se pueda.
> La segunda pregunta es que si puedo usar C5198 y A1941 en lugar de los TIP142 y TIP147 ya que no consigo de buena calidad los TIP, compre unos  para otro proyecto y se queman de inmediato, lo que me hace suponer son truchos como dicen por aqui, ya busque en varios lugares pero todos se ven sospechosos, la diferencia en este caso es que los TIP son Darlington y los otros no.
> La tercera duda es que si puedo usar A1015 en lugar de los BC556 ya que tambien he tenido malas experiencias con los BC556 y quiero usar los A1015 que los he usado mas y no me dan problemas, ya he tomado en cuenta que la distribucion de pines es diferente. Agradezco a quien pueda resolver mis dudas, dejare los datasheet de cada grupo de transistores.


los mosfet los podes cambiar por otros del mismo canal de igual o mayor Amper
ten encuenta que circuito trabaja a 30 Amper aprox.
los bc556b podrias uzar otros teniendo encuenta el beta  , la tencion y la intencidad


----------



## carbajal (Jul 3, 2020)

carlos2016 dijo:


> los mosfet los podes cambiar por otros del mismo canal de igual o mayor Amper
> ten encuenta que circuito trabaja a 30 Amper aprox.
> los bc556b podrias uzar otros teniendo encuenta el beta  , la tencion y la intencidad


Gracias amigo, buscare otros mosfet que soporten mas amperaje porque los IRFZ44N son de menos amperios que los IRFZ48, respecto a los otros estuve revisando un hilo donde comentaban que han sustituido el BC556 por el A1015 y a funcionado bien, claro esta tomando en cuenta que hay que intercambiar dos pines, ahora solo vere si consigo TIP 142-147 originales porque aqui consigo solo falsos, de lo contrario tendre que dejar el proyecto para despues. Saludos!


----------



## carlos2016 (Jul 6, 2020)

carbajal dijo:


> Gracias amigo, buscare otros mosfet que soporten mas amperaje porque los IRFZ44N son de menos amperios que los IRFZ48, respecto a los otros estuve revisando un hilo donde comentaban que han sustituido el BC556 por el A1015 y a funcionado bien, claro esta tomando en cuenta que hay que intercambiar dos pines, ahora solo vere si consigo TIP 142-147 originales porque aqui consigo solo falsos, de lo contrario tendre que dejar el proyecto para despues. Saludos!


para conseguirlos originales tenes que comprarlos a un distribuidor de componentes electrónicos de tu país, los conseguí así.
pero decidí usar los fn1016 y fp1016 que los saque de un equipo estos soportan 8Amp también compre otro par en la tienda funcionan excelente
yo los utilizo a 37v+-, si los usas creo te darian unos 150w rms .
también podrías fijarte algún remplazo de los tip o poner alguno de mismas características o unos mejores que soporten mas amperes


----------



## carbajal (Jul 8, 2020)

carlos2016 dijo:


> para conseguirlos originales tenes que comprarlos a un distribuidor de componentes electrónicos de tu país, los conseguí así.
> pero decidí usar los fn1016 y fp1016 que los saque de un equipo estos soportan 8Amp también compre otro par en la tienda funcionan excelente
> yo los utilizo a 37v+-, si los usas creo te darian unos 150w rms .
> también podrías fijarte algún remplazo de los tip o poner alguno de mismas características o unos mejores que soporten mas amperes


Gracias amigo, creo que ya consegui un distribuidor confiable, iniciare la proxima semana con el armado y dejare saber como me fue.
Saludos.


----------



## Gus2585 (Jul 19, 2020)

Buenas a todos compañeros, tengo un problema con la fuente conmutada, apenas conecto los 12 v los mosfets calientan muchísimos y se queman en segundos ya he tenido que cambiar los 4 y no se que pasa. Todo está bien conectado y los  valores son correctos, cuando conecto el Trafo ahí es cuando se calienta excesivamente, no se si son el numero de espiras, el trafo mide 5cm diámetro externo, alto 2,5 cm y diámetro interno 3cm. Necesito su ayuda por favor.


----------



## loydamora (Jul 19, 2020)

Gus2585 dijo:


> Buenas a todos compañeros, tengo un problema con la fuente conmutada, apenas conecto los 12 v los mosfets calientan muchísimos y se queman en segundos ya he tenido que cambiar los 4 y no se que pasa. Todo está bien conectado y los  valores son correctos, cuando conecto el Trafo ahí es cuando se calienta excesivamente, no se si son el numero de espiras, el trafo mide 5cm diámetro externo, alto 2,5 cm y diámetro interno 3cm. Necesito su ayuda por favor.


Que tal:

De que material es tú transfo? Son originales tus mosfets? Se están activando en un tiempo diferente ó los dos al mismo tiempo?.


----------



## Gus2585 (Jul 20, 2020)

loydamora dijo:


> Que tal:
> De que material es tú transfo? Son originales tus mosfets? Se están activando en un tiempo diferente ó los dos al mismo tiempo?.



Si, se activan todos, los Mosfets son nuevos y originales al igual que el SG 3525, lo único que se me ocurre que pueda ser es el trafo. Según la hoja técnica del trafo, esta echo de polvo de hierro.


----------



## loydamora (Jul 20, 2020)

Gus2585 dijo:


> Si, se activan todos, los Mosfets son nuevos y originales al igual que el SG 3525, lo único que se me ocurre que pueda ser es el trafo. Según la hoja técnica del trafo, esta echo de polvo de hierro.


 
Que tal, el material del transfo debe ser ferrita, yo uso pc40 de un sólo color, verde. El del polvo de hierro calienta los mosfets, ya me pasó. Saludos.


----------



## Gus2585 (Jul 20, 2020)

loydamora dijo:


> Que tal, el material del transfo debe ser ferrita, yo uso pc40 de un sólo color, verde. El del polvo de hierro calienta los mosfets, ya me pasó. Saludos.


Bueno gracias lo compraré. Saludos

amigo conseguí un transformador de Ferrita mgzn , los datos técnicos dice que funciona desde los 0,5 MHz hasta los 50 MHz.Funcionara?

el Sg3525a funciona hasta los 400 kHz pero no consigo ese valor.


----------



## carbajal (Jul 29, 2020)

Que tal amigos del foro, quiero informar que realice el proyecto del amplificador 190w , solamente que no conseguí toroide de ferrita, aqui no se consiguen, pregunté en todas las electrónicas, así que use un transformador de una fuente ATX y funcionó excelente, no calienta el transformador, lo realicé con 6+6 vueltas en el primario y 25+25 en el secundario, usé alambre calibre 18 por 2 hilos para el primario y 3 hilos de calibre 21 para el secundario, la potencia es buenísima, pienso construir otro ya que mi papá quiere uno en su carro, solamente tengo un pequeño ruido como de alta frecuencia en el Woofer.

Ya le cambié los capacitores porque había puesto cerámicos y le puse poliéster pero persiste el ruidito, también puse cilindritos de ferrita a la salida del voltaje porque inicialmente había puesto unos toroides de polvo de hierro y pensé que esa era la razón pero no era eso, no se escucha mucho pero es un poco molesto si se le quita todo el volumen, estoy trabajando a ver si logro quitarselo y comentare mis experiencias por si le sirve a alguien, gracias al creador de éste tema tan interesante.
Saludos a todos y gracias a quienes me orientaron en el proceso


----------



## Gus2585 (Jul 31, 2020)

Compañeros necesito su ayuda. Por fin lo pude armar pero se escucha distorsionado, bajito y tiene ruido de fondo, cuando toco el colector de unos de los tips se deja de escuchar el ruido de fondo pero sigue distorsionado . Los transistores no calientan y son originales.


----------



## carbajal (Jul 31, 2020)

Gus2585 dijo:


> Compañeros necesito su ayuda. Por fin lo pude armar pero se escucha distorsionado, bajito y tiene ruido de fondo, cuando toco el colector de unos de los tips se deja de escuchar el ruido de fondo pero sigue distorsionado . Los transistores no calientan y son originales.


Podrías comentar que voltaje obtenes sobre los filtros? Quiza no estan simetricos los voltajes o posiblemente conectaste al reves algun transistor BC o alguno de los dos diodos 1N4007. Unas fotitos no estarian mal para ver si a simple vista hay algo donde no debe.
 Sobre el  ruido de fondo tengo un problema similar, estoy cambiando los capacitores que van a la entrada y salida del transformador, modo prueba y error, haber cual me da mejor resultado, cualquier cosa dejo comentarios por aca si logro solucionar lo del ruido. Es un molesto uuuuuuu!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2020)

Conectar todas las masas en estrella para evitar loops de masa !


----------



## Gus2585 (Jul 31, 2020)

Lo conecté a mi teléfono, ya no tiene distorsión y se escucha fuerte, por alguna razón cuando lo conecto a la compu mete ruido y se escucha distorsionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 31, 2020)

Es un problema clásico el ruido al conectar al PC  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 1, 2020)

Gus2585 dijo:


> Lo conecté a mi teléfono, ya no tiene distorsión y se escucha fuerte, por alguna razón cuando lo conecto a la compu mete ruido y se escucha distorsionado.


Recordese que tu telefono es alimentado por una bateria o sea una fuente DC limpissima , ya lo PC ........ 
Ese hace uso de una fuente conmutada relleña de ruidos parasitas conectada a la RED domiciliar.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gus2585 (Ago 1, 2020)

Compañeros ya encontré el problema de ruido y que se escuchaba bajo, era un condensador que no estaba bien soldado entre las dos resistencia de 3.3k, ahora ya no tiene nada de ruido y suena fuerte. Espero que alguien le sirva esta experiencia.


----------



## carbajal (Ago 1, 2020)

Gus2585 dijo:


> Compañeros ya encontré el problema de ruido y que se escuchaba bajo, era un condensador que no estaba bien soldado entre las dos resistencia de 3.3k, ahora ya no tiene nada de ruido y suena fuerte. Espero que alguien le sirva esta experiencia.


Que bueno, yo siempre tenía un problema de ruido de alta frecuencia y lo solucione cambiando los capacitores de 3.3nf por 100nf, pero cosa curiosa que los de poliéster siempre provocan el ruido, hasta que le coloque cerámicos se fue completamente el ruido, lo probe con fuente de PC y con batería de carro y en ambos casos no obtuve nada de ruido con el cambio antes mencionado, completo silencio con el volume al mínimo, bueno en fin estoy disfrutando muchisimo de este amplificador, se los recomiendo, funciona perfecto.
Saludos!


----------



## carbajal (Mar 31, 2021)

A todos un saludo cordial, estoy interesado en construir un amplificador posteado aca de 500w por Jairo Dariel pero no hay mayores referencias, en especial por el tema del transformador, ya que consegui un par de toroides de ferrita de un amplificador de carro averiado y quiero mover un subwoofer Kicker L7 de 15'
Talves alguien pueda indicarme como poder calcular cuantas espiras tengo que darle al primario y cuantas al secundario.
Gracias de antemano por la ayuda.


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 31, 2021)

carbajal dijo:


> posteado aca de 500w por Jairo Dariel


Y cual es el post? Acaso leiste todo?


----------



## carbajal (Mar 31, 2021)

jairo dariel dijo:


> *C*reo que si para que trabaje a 2 ohms sin ningun problema* ,* de hecho con un par mas de mosfets creo que quedaria sobrada la fuente* ,* pero si es mejor ,creo que con 6 mosfets la fuente pueden darte unos 500 o600w*.
> 
> E*n cuanto al ampli no estaba pensado para 2 ohms por eso es que se le tendria que agregar todo lo antes mencionado ,pero ya tengo un pcb para este mismo ampli pero de 500w*.
> 
> E*ste es el pcb de el de 500w* ,* no lo he armado pero no tendria porque fallar* ,* es igual que el de 1000w  *, *echenle un ojo


Este es el que comento, no se habla de como se realiza el transformador de la fuente, ya que el voltaje es de +/-45 y en el de 190W de +/-30, supongo que no solo es de darle más vueltas al secundario, la verdad en cuanto a fuentes conmutadas soy un poco novato, por eso quería saber si alquien podía darme alguna idea por lo menos, pero igual vere como construirlo y si lo logro hacer andar dejaré explicado por aquí por si alguien más lo quiere hacer y tiene la misma duda.
Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 31, 2021)

Y vas a llevar una fuente de 190 Watts a 500 Watts o 1000 en estéreo  ?


----------



## carbajal (Mar 31, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y vas a llevar una fuente de 190 Watts a 500 Watts o 1000 en estéreo  ?


No, simplemente quiero realizar el amplificador que ya esta diseñado para 500w, pero que según comento en su momento Jairo Dariel que fue quien lo publicó, no lo había ensayado y quiero probarlo, no tiene nada de malo solo que él No mencionó acerca de la construcción del transformador como lo hizo con el de 190w al que incluso dejo un pequeño manual de como construirlo e incluso tú Dosmetros le indicaste cambiar la relación de espiras de primario el cual al principio era de 4+4 y el secundario 22+22, tú le dijiste que lo hiciera con 6+6 espiras en el primario y 25+25 secundario y el expresó que había funcionado mucho mejor así, espero se entienda lo que quiero hacer, gracias por responder.
PD. El publicado de 500w es mono, no estéreo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 31, 2021)

Si , igual éste es 190 estéreo.

Este amplificador es un rejunte de una fuente que está en el foro y un amplificador (turco) que también está en el foro.

Mejor buscá el post de la fuente


----------



## carbajal (Mar 31, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , igual éste es 190 estéreo.
> 
> Este amplificador es un rejunte de una fuente que está en el foro y un amplificador (turco) que también está en el foro.
> 
> Mejor buscá el post de la fuente


Gracias, lo haré y si logro algo dejaré mis experiencias por aquí para que le sirva a alguien más.
Saludos!


----------



## carlos2016 (Jul 23, 2022)

carbajal dijo:


> Gracias, lo haré y si logro algo dejaré mis experiencias por aquí para que le sirva a alguien más.
> Saludos!


Lo terminaste?


----------



## carbajal (Jul 24, 2022)

carlos2016 dijo:


> Lo terminaste?


No lo pude terminar, pero tengo la PCB con todos sus componentes, solo me falta el toroide para el transformador, aquí en Guatemala no lo venden y he tratado de conseguir uno reciclado pero por falta de tiempo no he podido, trataré de retomarlo y si logro algo lo dejo publicado por aquí.
Saludos!
PD. No logré encontrar el post de la fuente que comento Dosmetros


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 24, 2022)

carbajal dijo:


> No logré encontrar el post de la fuente que comento Dosmetros


Aquí todas; Fuentes de alimentación y amplificadores para auto automotor carro coche.


----------



## Cherman (Ago 30, 2022)

jairo dariel dijo:


> Este es un amplificador clase b para bajos con fuente smps de +-30v  para carro suena bastante fuerte y es compacto no me a dado ningun problema recomendado tengo 3 dias con el en el carro y todo bien chequenlo y si creen que se puede mejorar algo diganme:d


Una pregunta cómo conseguiste el transformador toroidal


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 30, 2022)

Yo compré varios núcleos toroidales por aliexpress, así como el hilo de cobre. El transformador lo tienes que bobinar tu


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 30, 2022)

jairo dariel dijo:


> *"daniel lopes* preguntaba por el diagrama de la fuente y en la respuesta puse el diagrama en un pdf pero ya no se pudo poner aqui me dice que ete archivo ya fue publicado , asi que lo puse en un archivo jpge"


!No me recuerdo de tener preguntado por alguna cosa , aun mas que ya si paso 9 años , Jajajajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Axel31 (Ago 30, 2022)

En esta imagen, donde el transformador, pone las espiras que llevan primario y secundario. En otros post del hilo, explica cómo bobinarlo, usa el buscador, o lee los post del hilo. Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 30, 2022)

Cherman dijo:


> Una pregunta cómo conseguiste el transformador toroidal








usan la *T2510*


----------



## loydamora (Sep 8, 2022)

Cherman dijo:


> Una pregunta cómo conseguiste el transformador toroidal


Amigo, hay una forma fácil, barata y rápida y con algo de suerte ya fabricado a medida o sólo tendras que modificar las vueltas del secundario (el primario casi siempre es 4+4 ó 5+5, en realidad nunca he encontrado 3+3 ó 6+6), y hasta algunos componentes te pueden funcionar..... sólo compra un amplificadores de auto dañados que ya no suelen reparar por desconocimiento o por estar quemadas las placas, en negocios donde instalan amplificadores y estereos para auto (ahí no reparan, sólo desechan), en mi caso tenían varios en la basura ya sin disipadores (una pena porque los venden a las recicladoras como aluminio), eran placas hechas un desastre pero con las "donas" intactas (nombre dado por los instaladores a los transformadores toroidales de ferrita). En mi caso como eran placas que tenían consideradas cómo desechos y pagué como 5 dollar por unas 10 placas con transformadores ya hechos (también se hace algo por el planeta reciclando)  reutilizé terminales, filtros de entrada ya hechos,  toroides de salida para clase d eficientes y probados, algunas resistencias de potencia, y sobre todo aprendí a embobinarlos correctamente ya que no hay muchos tutoriales claros y si pones algo de atención sabrás obtener la frecuencia a que trabajaba, todo sin tanto problema de envíos. Otra forma es usando un transformador de fuente atx a la inversa sin reembobinar, así como está, normalmente ei35 o más grande, puede funcionar aunque no obtendrás muchos amperes, al primario que ahora usarás como secundario tendras que ponerle una pata para el tap central, hay un amplificador hecho de esa forma rondando en youtube. Saludos.


----------



## carlos2016 (Ene 5, 2023)

carlos2016 dijo:


> Hola. armé tu amplificador reciclando, utilicé los  fn/fp1016 y me dio un problema, los agudos me andan excelente pero los bajos se saturan, tendría que cambiar alguna resistencia.
> Saludos.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 166396Ver el archivo adjunto 166397


Hola. por no seguir las instrucciones al pie de letra, le puse un puente de diodos de 2A, nunca fallo, pero cuando quise hacer una prueba de 30Hz, reventó.
Bueno de antes hasta ahora , cambie los componentes reciclador por nuevos!, agregue otro modulo para tener stereo, luego paso un largo tiempo funcionando bien, hasta que puse los 30Hz


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Viernes a las 5:25 PM)

Los *fn/fp1016* no son parecidos a los *TIP*, son mas tikiMiki yo los trabaje y no es tan facil si faltan etapas. En este veo bootstrap, diferencial, bias y etapa A que son mas para un amplificador de 2 transistores típicos TIP2955 TIP3055 o sea *claseAB robusto*. No para darlington diseñados para trabajar con fuentes de 65+65 donde hay menos corriente misma potencia


----------



## carlos2016 (Lunes a las 5:26 PM)

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> Los *fn/fp1016* no son parecidos a los *TIP*, son mas tikiMiki yo los trabaje y no es tan facil si faltan etapas. En este veo bootstrap, diferencial, bias y etapa A que son mas para un amplificador de 2 transistores típicos TIP2955 TIP3055 o sea *claseAB robusto*. No para darlington diseñados para trabajar con fuentes de 65+65 donde hay menos corriente misma potencia


*H*ola. *E*s el mismo circuito del tema, tu dices que debería utilizar otros transistores?. Tipo 2sa1943 y 2sc520?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Lunes a las 6:08 PM)

Pero necesita sus transistores de base, que pasa dirás: ¿Es igual? y NO... tanto la unijuntura y ganancias no son iguales. Es por eso que entre el diagrama presentado y un clase AB técnicamente se parecen, pero NO lo son ni funcionaran igual.




saludos


----------

